# Stative



## Frank (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

es sind einige Benutzer, unter anderem auch ich, auf der Suche nach einem guten Stativ + Kopf.
Mittlerweile hat sich ja herauskristallisiert, das hier auch sehr erfahrene Fotografen unterwegs sind, die bestimmt ein paar Erfahrungen zu den von ihnen verwendeten Stativen abgeben können.

Wenn ihr also ein paar Angaben hier machen könntet, wäre es schön zu wissen, welche Kriterien für euch entscheidend für den Kauf waren

Ich persönlich suche z. B. eines das für den Outdoor Einsatz gut geeignet ist.
Auch muss beachtet werden, das ich es auf Flugreisen mitnehme.
(Bei einigen Fluggesellschaften kostet *1 Kilogramm Übergepäck ca. 50 €*)
Das es dabei kein Wackulativ sein soll, brauche ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen. 

Eigentlich sind auch schon welche in die nähere Auswahl gekommen.
Bevor ich die jetzt aber hier vorstelle, möchte ich gerne wissen, was die "alten Hasen" so vorschlagen, ohne sie irgendwie zu beeinflussen.

Ich hoffe es kommen ein paar Tips zusammen.


----------



## Made_in_Essen (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Oha...vor der Entscheidung stand ich auch mal 

Ich suchte ein gutes Stativ welches Stabil, flexibel und gut verarbeitet ist. Leider sind diese Eigenschaften zusammen nicht ganz billig und auch nicht immer ganz leicht.
Als Kopf habe ich mich für einen Manfrotto Neigkopf 808RC4 entschieden....nicht ganz leicht, aber er hält meine Ausrüstung in der Position, in welcher ich sie eingestellt habe.
Mein Stativ ist ein Giotto Stativ MT 9360 Professional. Diese Kombination bringt etwa 4kg auf die Waage. 
Meine Ausrüstung ist teuer genug gewesen.....da möchte ich persönlich nicht am Stativ sparen.....außerdem könnte ich im Notfall auch Raketen von diesem Stativ starten lassen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Stative*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> es sind einige Benutzer, unter anderem auch ich, auf der Suche nach einem guten Stativ + Kopf.



Zwei von den "einige Benutzer"  sind wir, wie Frank weiss. Uns kommt es bei dem Stativ vor allem auf die Standfestigkeit an. Gewicht spielt nur eine zweitrangige Rolle, da es uns auf Flugreisen eher nicht begleitet. Wobei wir natürlich gar nichts dagegen hätten, wenn es neben "stabil" auch noch "leicht" wäre  . Wichtig wäre uns ausserdem eine niedrige minimale Arbeitshöhe (ca. 10 - 15cm) und eine maximale Auszugshöhe von ca. 175cm.
Angedacht hatten wir mal ein Berlebach 8023 mit zusätzlicher Mittelstange 10cm

Der Kopf sollte für uns schon eher in Richtung des Manfrotto 808RC4 gehen, mit einen "Ball Head" könnten wir wohl eher nicht anfreunden. 

Insgesamt geht unser Stativwunsch im grossen und ganzen in dieselbe Richtung, wie Frank sie beschrieben hat. Auch wir sind sehr gespannt, welche Stative Ihr aus Euren Erfahrungen -ausser dem Giotto- empfehlen könnt

@ "Made_in_Essen": schon mal herzlichen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## ferryboxen (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Stative*

hallo

auf reisen tut es auch ein preiswertes...jedoch gut verarbeitetes

stativ.

wenn ich auf reisen gehe nehme ich immer mein sehr leichtes

altes no-name stativ.

bei bedarf einfach an die mittelverbindung einen beutel mit sand

hängen.....hat bei mir immer supi funktioniert....und sand oder steine habe

ich immer überall gefunden.    

gruss lothar


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hi,

bin zwar kein Fotoprofi, abba ein Stativ hab ich auch......

Hab das Hama Profil 76 mal günstig bei C....d Elektronik günstig geschossen.

Und mit einem Gewicht von 1072g ist es auch nicht grade schwer......

Und das isses....


----------



## chromis (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hallo Frank,

Reisen, outdoor...

...da solltest Du vielleicht auch mal in Richtung Einbein denken, zB. sowas:
http://www.stativfreak.de/GALERIES/1BEIN/MF/680B/1_mf_680b_02_mrbrokkoli.htm

Kostet nicht die Welt, notfalls ganz ohne Kopf einzusetzen oder mit 2-Wege Neiger. Auf jeden Fall lässt sich so ein Teil überall mit hinnehmen wo das normale Stativ zu schwer oder unhandlich ist.


----------



## ron (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hallo Frank,

da lasse ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab, ohne gross auf Marken einzugehen. Ich habe jetzt mein Stativ, bin auch einigermassen zufrieden mit dem und bin deswegen nicht mehr auf dem Laufendem, was es an neue Entwicklungen gibt.

Ich denke, dass es immer wichtig ist zu wissen wie es eingesetzt werden soll. Flugreisen hast du schon genannt. Wenn es ins Handgepäck rein soll, gibt es Begrenzungen, was die Länge angeht. Wenn nicht soll er in den Koffer/Tasche passen. Lose Stative, auch in Tüten, haben angeblich auf Reisen die Angewohnheit zu verdampfen... 

Dann geht es um die klimatische Bedingungen. Schnee und Eis stellen andere Bedingungen als tropische Wärme. Viel im Makrobereich verlangt nach der Möglichkeit niedrig am Boden Arbeiten zu können. Soll das Stativ Nässe gut vertragen können? Wahrscheinlich, als Teichianer.  

Ich hatte früher ein Gitzo Stativ. Die Vorteile: kompakt, kein Verhakeln im Gestrüp durch Klemmringe, die Mittelsäule konnte umgedreht werden (hatte dort selbst einen Haken rangebastelt um "Lothars Lösung" schnell dranhängen zu können), stabil und gute Verarbeitung. Die Nachteile: beim Gebrauch im Wasser liefen die Beine voll, die Klemmringe waren im Winter mit dicken Handschuhe zu fummelig, die Beine musste ich im Winter abkleben wegen Gefahr von Festfrieren der Finger (Metallbeine), niedrig (ist ja klar, wenn es kompakt sein sollte), die Arretierung der Einstellwinkel der Beine war schlecht gelöst (öfter mal Blutblasen geholt). 

Habe jetzt ein Berlebach: verhakelt sich im Gestrüpp wegen Klemmschrauben, die Mittelsäule kann nicht gedreht werden (hat dafür einen eingebauten Kugelkopf mit einer gewissen Einstellmöglichkeit; ist aber natürlich Modellabhängig), ist lang, aber dafür hoch. Holzstativ ist durch die Lackierung relativ unempfindlich gegen Nässe und angenehm im Winter (machst du im  Notfall noch ein Lagerfeuer draus  ). Die Winkelarretierung ist besser zu bedienen. Die gesamte Bedienung ist handschuhfreundlich

Es gibt Leute, die haben mehrere Stative: Schweres (z.B. Landvermesserstativ), Mittelschweres (vielleicht mit 3 Auszügen), Einbeinstativ für IS Objektive, Autostativ, Bruststativ, Bohnensack und ein kleines Klemmstativ (Um an den Tischrand zu montieren um die Beissmarkierungen zu kamuflieren, wenn ein Bild verwackelt wurde.  )

Die Stabilität von Stative kann u.A. getestet werden, indem man das Stativ aufbaut und das "Verbindungsdreieck" oben versucht in horizontale Lage zu verdrehen. Am liebsten sollte dieses Spielfrei sein. Geh in Laden und probiere Verschiedene aus. Kannst auch, wenn du dazu die Möglichkeit hast eine Testreihe fotografieren (z.B. einen Geldschein) bei den kritschen Zeiten (1/4,1/8, 1/15, 1/30)

Versuche nie die kurze Höhe durch das Ausschieben der Mittelsäule zu kompensieren. Wirst nicht glücklich damit. Dann lieber einen Winkelsucher.

Andere Stabilisierungsmöglichkeiten, sind z.B. einen Riemen ums Objektiv geschlungen und mit dem Fuss runter drücken oder mit einem Gewicht angehängt. (z.B. die Fototasche)

Zum Kopf kann ich wenig beitragen, aber eine verriegelbare Schnellkupplung gehört dazu. Entweder lose oder integriert. Bei Panoramabilder ist eine "Libelle" und eine "Gradscheibe" hilfreich. Kugelkopf oder Dreiwegeneiger ist ziemlich subjektiv, glaube ich.

 

Viel Glück

LG

Ron


----------



## Frank (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Nabend,

... es wird akut - und außerdem hab ich noch nicht dankefein für eure Anworten gesagt.

Meines hat jetzt nach kurzer Zeit ca. zwei Monate das zweitemal ein Problem mit den Klemmhebeln. Einer erfüllt seinen Job nicht mehr und deshalb wirds wohl bald die Kündigung geben.  

Ihr habt mir jetzt mal einiges an Tips gegeben, die es zu beachten gibt. Ich denke alles kann man nicht einhalten, da auch unter den Stativen die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" noch nicht erfunden wurde.

Ich stelle mal ein paar ein und bin gespannt, zu welchem ihr mir raten würdet.
Vllt. hat der eine oder andere ja sogar eines von denen in Gebrauch und kann über eigene Erfahrungen berichten.

Velbon Sherpa Pro CF-645

Manfrotto MA 055MF3

Gitzo G2220 Explorer Aluminium Lang Kamera Stativ

Giottos Professional Stativ Lava MT 7360


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hallo Frank,

auf den ersten Blick besticht das Velbon sicherlich durch sein Gewicht ... aber  das ist das einzige, welches wir schon ausprobiert haben - der Händler hat es sogar extra zum Testen für uns bestellt. Es fällt aus unserer Sicht eher in die Kategorie: Wackulativ -leider-. Wir haben die "Leihgabe" des Händlers am selben Tag zurück gegeben. Wir waren ziemlich enttäuscht, weil es uns doch so "an's Herz gelegt" wurde.

Was die anderen angeht, könnten wir nur zu den "Werten" der Kataloge etwas sagen, die sich auch noch recht ähnlich darstellen - mit geringen Abweichungen z.B. in der minimalen Arbeitshöhe. Aber das Kommentieren der theoretischen Werte erübrigt sich sicherlich - Theorie ist nett, aber die Praxis zählt dabei eben. Und konnten wir weder zum Manfrotto, noch zu dem Giotto oder Gitzo Erfahrungen sammeln.

Es würde uns aber schon sehr interessieren, für welches Stativ Du Dich entscheiden wirst und was dann den Ausschlag dazu gegeben haben wird.


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hallo,

tja, ich höre schon. Auch ich werde wohl losstiefeln müssen und mir verschiedene anschauen und testen.
Danke für den Velbon Hinweis. Ich hatte schon fast ähnliches erwartet.  
Wenn ich mich für eines entschieden habe werde ich selbstnatürlich was dazu schreiben.


----------



## ron (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hallo Frank,

so ganz überrascht, dass Velbon nicht das Rennen gemacht hat, bin ich nicht. Generell bin ich skeptisch gegenüber Klemmbügel.

Aber ich habe mich ein bisschen gewundert weshalb du Berlebach gar nicht in Überwegeung gezogen hast. Aber mit Stative ist es wahrscheinlich wie mit Kameras: es ist letztendlich die Kombination Fotograf - Ausrüstung, die entscheidend ist. Man muss eben mit einander auskommen.

LG

Ron


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hallo Ron,

ja, Klemmbügel hab ich jetzt auch bei meinem Cullmann Wackulativ - und diese sind ja jetzt zum zweiten mal defekt ...  

Berlebach kommt leider nicht in die engere Auswahl, da sie für mich auf Reisen leider zu schwer sind.
Es steht wohl außer Frage, das sie mit zu den besten gehören. 
Würde ich nicht gerne auf Wanderschaft gehen und viel mit dem Flieger unterwegs sein, wäre Berlebach sicherlich in die engere Wahl gekommen.


----------



## Conny (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hallo,

ich bin mal wieder begeistert, dass alle meine Foto-Probleme hier schon besprochen werden 

@Frank  wenn Du schon losstiefelst, könntest Du dann das hier auch mal testen? Ich sehe bei mir eher das Problem mit dem Kopf und der Platte :?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

na der Bitte von Conny schliessen wir uns doch gleich an  ... das "Ding" hatten wir bei den Traumfliegern auch schon entdeckt (als wir neulich dort unseren Fotorucksack gekauft haben) und uns würde natürlich auch interessieren, ob der Kopf erfüllt, was versprochen wird. Wir hatten allerdings eher an das etwas "grössere" Modell gedacht, also dem "J-1" eventuell sogar "J-2"


----------



## Conny (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hallo,

aus aktuellem Anlaß möchte ich diesen hier noch mal nach oben schieben 
Ich fahre zur Photokina und muss mir wahrscheinlich eine Liste machen, auf was ich alles achten muss. Gibt es denn noch irgendeine Neuerung, die ich mir anschauen sollte? Und? Nehme ich meine Kamera mit?


----------



## Conny (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Hallo,

nun war ich auf der Photokina und habe zahllose Stative und Köpfe in der Hand gehabt und Finger geklemmt :evil und mich über Verkäufer geärgert :crazy  
Was haltet ihr denn von meiner engeren Wahl:

Stativ: Benro C-297n6
Kopf: Benro Ball Head J-2


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Servus

Hier ein Thread aus meinem Foto-Forum zu diesem Thema.

und noch einer

Leider kann ich selbst keine Erfahrungswerte beisteuern, da ich mein Manfrotto-Einbein sehr selten Nutze. Das Dreibein noch seltener. Bin halt ein Freihandfotograf.

Ich hoffe die Links helfen bei der Entscheidungsfindung.

Ps.: Wollte noch mehr Links posten, aber leider geht im Moment im Sony-Userforum nix mehr. Dürften Server-Probs haben  .

@ Frank: vielleicht kannst du im Canon-Forum was in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Stative*

Kleiner Nachtrag nachdem die Serverprobs gelöst sind.

Benro-Thread


----------

